# Horse branding



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I wasn't sure where to post this. If it is inappropriate in here, moderators please delete.

I was wondering what the rules/laws are for branding....chemical or freeze? I am also wondering if this was a good theft deterrent? Do laws vary by state? Is it difficult to do? How do you come up with a brand design?


----------



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Freeze branding is the most painless way to go. Most vets will do it if you provide the brand. I don't have any of my horses branded at the moment but I know of a lot of horses that were stolen and found due to thieves being unable to hide the brand. You should be able to look up regulations by state online.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I am wondering how you create a brand? Also, what happens if you move out of state? Do you have to register the brand?


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

you don't 'create' a brand you have to actually buy the brand logo which is specific for the type of livestock you're branding unless you buy a brand which can be used on a number of different types of livestock.

if you're only planning on doing this to one horse you may want to consider implanting a microchip via your vet which is simialr to the ones they now use for dogs and cats


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I thought I would rather have a 'visable' theft deterant. With a micro chip you would physically have to take the horse to a vet or whatever to have it scanned. With an outside brand you can identify much quicker, and would hopefully deter people from stealing a horse to begin wih. We are military and move around and I have my horses transported....it worries me at the thought of them being taken.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Ashleysmardigrasgirl said:


> you don't 'create' a brand you have to actually buy the brand logo which is specific for the type of livestock you're branding unless you buy a brand which can be used on a number of different types of livestock.
> 
> if you're only planning on doing this to one horse you may want to consider implanting a microchip via your vet which is simialr to the ones they now use for dogs and cats


Not true in most states... In SD you design your brand they give you a list of symbols and letters that you have to choose from. The state will not register anything like the playboy bunny (seen a horse with that once) or a clover leaf. But you don't have to register your brand either. 

My poor boy (out of NE) was branded with what looks to be wire (think wire coat hanger here) with his birth year and the mare's number. It is ugly but you can identify him that way. Edited to add a picture of Tango's hip. Not a good looking identifier but it does ID him 
To the op, you can design your brand and if you want it registered will have to follow guideline of your state.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Do a search on google for branding irons. Call your livestock board for what you can do if you are registering your brand. You will not have to register your brand in all the states. Make sure you have a copy of it and that if your horse is registered that it is marked on him papers.

https://www.lhbrandingirons.com/cgi-bin/shopper.exe?listcategories=action

Freeze Branding Iron Set - 3" High, 3/8" Face ~ Freeze Branders (Sets) ~ Branding


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

the best advice is to google your states requirements. Every state is different. When I lived in nevada, we considered doing the branding thing and our state would let you design your own brand. Obviously there were requirments on size and shape (so the brand wouldnt blur) and you had to go online to see what brand designs were taken.

In states where there arent any brand inspections it seems like brands arent too much of a deterant if someone wants your horse- you dont even have to have paperwork on the brand if you run them through an auction (unless its a mustang).... where as in nevada, if they pulled you over with a trailer and you had a branded horse with no paper work, they could and would confiscate that horse until you provided the appropriate paperwork..

as for micro chipping, those chips dont come standard and unless you have a reader that will read the chip implanted (pretty common)- they can be pretty useless.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

great advice peppersgirl. But I do think a brand even if it is not registered (which is the case with my horse, Tango) would help identify him. Not very many dun/roans with ugly a$$ numbers on their hip  

I would love to find a brand to help hide them but since that will not happen I am thinking of doing a registered brand with a cross to hide that ugly 1


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

I agree 100% about the brand making your horse identifiable incase of theft (especially if you have a common colored/marked horse), im just saying that its not always a deterant. when the slaughter plants were still open, i have heard of horror storries that brands did even save horses from that fate. they would just save the hides from any horse that was suspected stolen.. I wonder if brands without paper work keep slaughter bound horses from crossing the border?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

peppersgirl, I don't think there is any hope for horses not crossing the border branded or not. I think a deterrent only because the horse will be more readily identifiable. 

I honestly don't think that the auctions are looking at the horse and/or paper work in a way looking for a stolen horse. Just looking at it to make sure it is in the shape it needs to be included in the sale. I bet they never look at a brand to match up paperwork if it is being run in loose. Just let the whole truck load in


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

You need to contact the ag commissioner in your state. I have been told that all brands must be registered , and in cattle a person is told where the brand is to be placed ! You can face prosecution if you use some one elses registered brand. You can design a brand and register it. I am in California, So for the Person in San Diego where did you find your info? I checked five years ago and was told by the Ag dept brands must be registered.


----------



## aducato1211 (Aug 27, 2012)

In Texas the brands are registered by county so like my brand is a heart with a D in it but if someone in another county liked it then they could register it as their own and have the brand made.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I will ask my vet and see if she knows and also look up the info with the AG department. Thanks for the replies. I know it would never completely protect, but could ad least identify a stolen horse visually.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

So, Stevenson what would you call the garbage on my horse's hip? It is a brand as far as I am concerned and it is not registered....but it sure in the heck id's him even as ugly as it is


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

@WN,

You could always make it into another 4. Then your horse would be 444, not quite as bad as 666. :rofl:

Sorry, back to your regularly scheduled thread...:hide:

Edit: that's assuming that's him in your avatar!!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Most likely it was to identify the month/year the colt was born...some cases its dam, like some do for cattle but usually they are accompanied by a ranch brand. Some wont put a ranch brand on a horse they don't want affiliated with their ranch/breeding program.(not saying that's your case WN at all)
Fire brands on a horse are hard to read sometimes because guys that brand cattle forget or don't realize how thin hided a horse is compared to cow and will leave it on. Then it scars and blotches.


If you want to register a brand contact your local ag dept. Office. They will give you guidlines on the size, what area on the animal and how many characters may be used. On most applications they want you to list your 1st, 2nd, 3rd choice in the event it is taken. Also you can look on some ag websites, people "sell" their brands for that state. Prices depend on the age of the brand and desirability. 
Some brands depending on the size and formation have a tendency to blotch and not be very readable especially at a distance. My advice is to pick something easy to read and brand.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

The ranch didn't brand any of they stock except to put the mare number and the birth year on them. Guess that might be a sign you have to many horses. I am so happy with Tango but a nicely placed number would have looked much better than using number 9 wire...sighs....


----------

